# INDONESIAN model



## rully

this is an old photo from the first time i learn photography, which only a several months ago 

taken with my old lens, Canon EF 28-200mm f/3.5-5.6 USM.
well, i think i'm quite satisfied with the result. even though maybe for some people it's not maximum. 

camera : canon EOS 20D


​









​


----------



## inTempus

Beautiful girl.  I like the lighting.


----------



## bigtwinky

Nice captures and I agree, looks like a fun model to work with.

The hair line in both images looks a bit odd...kinda blurry / out of focus.


----------



## rully

yes, i know bro it's not maximum result. my brother told me, my mistake was i add noiseware at photoshop. it makes picture blurry. and i'm not add sharpen. 
still nubie in photography...


----------



## skieur

A general rule is that you never shoot the back of a model's hands because it is seldom flattering, which applies here.   Hands are generally shot from the side.

The cut off wrist in the lower photo does not work visually either.

skieur


----------



## MattxMosh

rully said:


> yes, i know bro it's not maximum result. my brother told me, my mistake was i add noiseware at photoshop. it makes picture blurry. and i'm not add sharpen.
> still nubie in photography...



That answered what I was going to ask about it, the skin seemed oddly smooth. Sort of plastic looking.

Love the light.


----------



## Baaaark

How DID you get her skin to be so smooth-looking?

I don't know how to do any skin smoothing whatsoever.  I can get rid of blemishes, but I can't ever seem to smooth out the color in their skin.


----------



## rully

i just used noiseware professional. one of photosho[ plug ins.
but the bad side is, photo is not too sharp.


----------



## gopal

second is my choice for lighting....first also u cud manipulated in lighting.


----------



## Big Mike

The lighting is OK, pretty good except that the kicker light (from behind) is too bright on the 2nd shot.  Her neck and part of her face are completely blown out.

And as mentioned, the processing isn't great but that can be improved know that you know.


----------

